# Pesticide Groups/Rotations



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I've typically used Bifen in the past, as it's a Group 3 insecticide. I'm wanting to add Imidacloprid to my rotation as it is a Group 4 insecticide.

My question is how is this done properly?

My initial thought would be to use them both at the same time in the same tank. I'm not sure this is correct though. Do I just rotate them monthly, rotate them seasonally...etc?

My general question is how do I use these two together throughout a season to prevent any resistance and still keep the desired/targeted pests at bay?


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I am about to do this very drop tonight. I am targeting sod webworms and their larvae over the next few months.

My plan is to spray it with an XR tip later tonight when the temps drops and then water it in the morning. My thinking is the Bifenthrin works on contact and well as in the top of the soil, so in order to get the contact benefits, it is probably good to stay on the blades a bit. The Imidacloprid will wash down in the morning to get absorbed by the roots.

I'm also planning on doing a maintenance drop of Azoxystrobin fungicide in the same tank...which it provides both a foliar and soil-based effect, so it fits right in.

I have not mixed any of these before even though I have sprayed them independently.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

UltimateLawn said:


> My thinking is the Bifenthrin works on contact and well as in the top of the soil, so in order to get the contact benefits, it is probably good to stay on the blades a bit. The Imidacloprid will wash down in the morning to get absorbed by the roots.


This was basically the exact reasoning I picked the Imidacloprid to pair with my Bifen.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Amoo316 , my spray for Bifen and imidacloprid went well this evening. I used a TeeJet XRC tip. The sprinkler is set to run at 4:00am Tuesday. I'll let it dry for a few hours before the pooch steps on it.

The spray was uneventful. Please share how your spray goes.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

@UltimateLawn that's good to hear. I have 90 landscape stones to put around trees, a bunch of dirt to move around and 20 bags of mulch to tackle, and 300lbs of fertilizer to put down today. I'm hoping to get an app down by this weekend sometime. We only have 3 pecan trees on our 2 acres, but the sod webworms/bagworms have already started making their bags in them this year. I've sprayed the lowest ones with Bifen once and knocked them out. There are still some low ones that have since been created. I used spinosad last year once they were up in the trees as I didn't realize Bifen was labeled for them.

The couple of university reports I was able to find said there wasn't any way to treat for them in the soil, but based on how Bifen and Imida work , I would think it should prevent them? Who knows. I'll be interested to hear if it keeps them out of yours as it's a cheap enough tank mix to continue next season and beyond if so.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

It's been a few days since I made the Bifen & Imadacloprid drop. No webworm moths seen since. I'll keep an eye out, but I think it was helpful.

Good luck!


----------

